# got my new HK today, opinions wanted



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Well I sold my G23 (only got to shoot it once..literally one round lol) on Wednesday and I think I found a deal I could not pass up. NIB P2000SK V3 in 40 cal, dealer said he had had it in stock since 05 and no one would buy it at the sticker price of $879. He shot me a price and I shot a price even lower and to my surprise he took it. My questions for H&K owners is what would be a great price on this model? Also, does anyone have an old gun mag with a test on it? If so, send me a month/year and the name so I can grab a back issue. Final question, and it might be a biggie, what is everyone's thoughts on going from a Glock to an H&K, and this particular model? I loved my Glock and was about to order a new one in OD, but after pricing these locally and seeing I was getting it for about $20 higher than the new G23, I just went for it.

I'm sure someone will tell me I shoulda shot it first, but dammit I hate to pass a good gun at a helluva price, and the dealer had no range to test it. Matter of fact, only one dealer has a range and he didn't have any in stock. I figure I can always trade someone for another Glock if I don't like what I find.

PS anyone recommend a good holster for this model?

Looking forward to hearing responses!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any HK questions - all the answers are here:

http://hkpro.com/forum/index.php


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

opinions brother...and your one I figured would have a goodun! :mrgreen:

(you posted on my glock purchase a few months ago)


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

The V3 models, having a decocker and spurred hammer, are usually a bit less than thier V2 counterparts. I know a few times CDNN and others have placed them at pretty low prices. I believe I paid around $600-$650 for mine brand new a year or 2 ago.
Mine's in 9mm and is a fantastci little pistol. Just as much so as my other Hk's. More than accurate enough for it's intended purpose and ranges (accepted 21' defensive distances). I know my USP40 is a bit snappy so I wanted something I'd shoot more and that my wife, if neccessary would feel comfortable with.


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

here's a pic...mine was $500 and tax...did I pay too much?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

$500+ tax for a NIB P2000SK is a steal, IMO. My local place has them and they're low $700's if I recall.

I'd like to have a 9mm V3, but I want to wait until the PX4c comes out and see if I like that better...


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

mattkats1 said:


> Well I sold my G23 (only got to shoot it once..literally one round lol) on Wednesday...
> 
> I loved my Glock and was about to order a new one...


:smt102


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Crap that was a bit misleading. I owned a G19 in the past and did get to shoot it many times. The G23 was purchased after years of not having a gun. I bought it in Dec and just never got warm enough to go shoot. So my glock pride was from back in the early 90's.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

~$500 for a brand new P2000, no matter what variation, is a damn good price. I've seen them used for just about that much. I would keep that forever seeing as how you got that gun new for a used price and get to take advantage of HK's lifetime parts / labor warranty that comes with all first-time owners.

Congratulations!


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw a P2000 used in 357 sig for the asking price of 750 at the West Palm Gun Show last week.


----------



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

holy crap thats a really good deal...


----------

